# Topics > Smart home > Thermostats >  Smart Thermostat, tado° GmbH, home automation, Munich, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - tado° GmbH

tado.com/all-en/smart-thermostat

----------


## Airicist

Meet the tado° Smart Thermostat V3+ | Full video | The simplest way to save energy.

Published on Mar 20, 2019




> Introducing the new Smart Thermostat (v3+): More comfort, better control and platform connectivity. 
> 
> tado° is a high-tech company that intends to reduce your energy consumption and heating costs - all without having to sacrifice.

----------

